# Autocruise Carrera 4



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Looking for user feedback.... Any members using one currently ?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A four wheel drive Porche MH, now that I'd buy.


----------

